# Female advice - physical examination



## obiwankenobi

Hi Ladies,

I need some advice, I am a 34 year old male (happely married) and will be going for a physical examination with our female doctor. This time, for specific reasons she will also be examining my... erm tool from testicles to point. I get an errection very easy, I am very worried that I might become erect while she examins me. 

I know erections aren't pretty for ladies and am worried that I will offend anyone if maybe incedently this does happen :'(

I was molested as a child so I dont want to go to a male doctor for them to look at me naked. Women are loving, trusting, sincere and warm. Now I am worried that I will look like a freak if I pop up a massive erection, mine is rather impossible to hide even when it just starts erecting! I dont want to dissapoint my wife or shock my doctor. 

Please help with advice what should I do, pinch myself while being examined, you also get shock machines which I could shock myself with, maybe I should just leave the examination? I guess my question really is, how offended does women Doctors feel when a man gets an errection, this must be horrifying experience for them?

Thanks in advance dear people.


----------



## geek down

Although I'm a guy, let me say something here for a momment.. I get hard at the drop of a hat.. my boxers rub the right way and its a tent...also I'm well over the average size. and I've had a female doc examine me and yes.. she touched it and it got hard. didn't help that she was very, very hot either..


I told her after I wa sorry it happened and she just smiled and said it was ok. She cally stated that it was not the first time, not would it be the last time its happened to her. she went into how its natural for men with alot of sensitivity for that to happen during an exam. 

..and I have to admit, its wasn't the last time it happened in an exam either.


----------



## FirstYearDown

You would not be the first man nor the last to become erect during a medical examination. 

It all depends what your sexual abuse consisted of. I was sexually abused by men, but I don't like having females look at my lady bits. I find the male doctors much more gentle and sympathetic.

Good luck and don't worry.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

She's a doctor. You're not going to shock or offend a doctor. 

I'm far from being a doc, but I took a lot of pre-med classes and I found that the more I learned about anatomy, physiology, and the human body the less I was bothered by bodily functions in daily life because I understand the clinical and physiological reasons behind them. Your female doctor is like this, only 100x more so. She completely 100% understands that erections are not always under a man's control and I can promise you that she will not be bothered in the slightest if you get one. It's _her_ job to set you at ease, not the other way around.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

she's a medical professional,not much will shock her...not even your raging boner;-) relax,you'll be fine!


----------



## YinPrincess

Well, you could always have sex before the exam if you think that would help... I agree with everyone's statements here - it's not uncommon.

What I'm worried about is you worried about disappointing your wife... Will she be present for the exam? Technically, your doctor cannot not share any information about your exam - no matter how candid, as it would be a HIPPA violation if she didn't have your consent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz

I went for my yearly check up on my thing, and my boyfriend happened to be in the room with me. welp, my gyno was a male...
needless to say that is embarassing, my bf looked dissapointed..and made a comment about how he was a man and hes going to judge your ***** like its a *****, not just from a health perspective. so it made me that much more uncomfortable having it done, not to mention that they have to stick those things in there to open you up. yay!!! haha, but i wouldnt have your wife in the room unless you absolutely wanted her too. shes not going to be thinking of her professionalism. shes going to be worried about another woman touching and looking at your thing. btw if you do get hard. SO WHAT! men are sensitive in that area and EVERY female that has been with a man knows this, i garuntee it wont shock the doc


----------



## Caribbean Man

Ah yes,
Memories of " life's most embarrassing moments..."

1] My Mom decides it's time for me,[ back then I was15 yrs old] to go to her Doctor ,who was a female. Dr. tells me to strip. I keep on my underware.She comes back in the room and tells me " that too."
She enters the room again,gently move my testicles one side and she placed a thermometer between my legs.
Major embarrassment.

2] Going to a male Doctor ,[I was 35 ] to get a shot.
He tells me " drop your pants and face the wall..."
Major embarrassment WTF?

3] After reading some health stuff online, I decide to go for a prostate check up. Go to Doctor,he explains to me the procedure.
I told him i'll take a " rain check" on it...
Major Embarrassment postponed.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

bkaydezz said:


> I went for my yearly check up on my thing, and my boyfriend happened to be in the room with me. welp, my gyno was a male...
> needless to say that is embarassing, my bf looked dissapointed..and made a comment about how he was a man and hes going to judge your ***** like its a *****, not just from a health perspective. so it made me that much more uncomfortable having it done,


a bit over the top there, eh?


----------



## Chelle D

Why would you ask ladies this question??

We have absolutely no experience with this. Unless you are hoping one of the female posters here is a female general family doc? or urlogist?

Seriously, I'd ask the dudes. 

Other than that my advice would be maybe to take a shower right before the exam time & mastrabate?? Would that take care of the erection urge for a man of 34??

Seriously, I think it would happen quite often both with male doctors and with female doctors. While the embarrasement factor is there, I cannot see that it doesn't happen commonly with many male patients getting privates examined.


----------



## EleGirl

obiwankenobi said:


> I know erections aren't pretty for ladies and am worried that I will offend anyone if maybe incedently this does happen :'(


Odd statement.. most ladies like erections at the right time 


She's a doctor. She knows how the human body... to include the male body works. This is nothing at all to worry about.


----------



## Tikii

I work for a urologist. I touch male genitals all day for caths, treatments, checking on minor issues, prepping for procedures etc. We get at least one erection a day. It's no big deal and we expect it. Don't be embarrassed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc

Drs aren't surprised by much. Don't worry about it.


----------

